# Die IPv4 Einstellungen ändern (Windows 7)



## brazid (8. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte euch fragen, ob es mit Java möglich ist, dass man die IPv4 Einstellungen(IP Adresse) unter Windwos ändern kann. Z.B.:
IP-Addres: 192.168.0.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: something
DNS Server: something

ändern in:
IP-Addres: 192.168.0.3
Subnet: die gleiche
Default Gateway: die gleiche
DNS Server: die gleiche

Danke !!


----------



## oversoul (8. Jan 2012)

Unter WIndows Vista/7 muste dir mal das Konsolenprogramm "netsh" anschauen, damit kann man diverse Einstellungen an Ip etc vornehmen.

Wichtig:  netsh braucht Adminrechte

PS.: Erklärung kann ich dir Morgen früh gerne geben ich gehe jetzt schlafen ;-)


----------



## irgendjemand (8. Jan 2012)

also ohne admin rechte überhaupt nicht ...
ansonsten höchstens über JNI/JNA ...
ob es sinn macht mit Runtime.exec() oder ProcessBuilder ein system-tool zu callen halte ich für fragwürdig ..


gegenfrage : WOZU überhaupt ?


----------



## brazid (8. Jan 2012)

Ich muss meine IP-Adresse oft ändern, weil der Server mich ab und zu für 15 Min sperrt, wenn ich eine bestimmte Anzahl von Paketen abschick. Und dann brauche ich 100 clicks - nicht wie unter Linux nur mit 2, dass ich die IP änder..

PS. Ich hab früher mit dem Runtime.exec() Tool ausprobiert, aber es hat nicht geklappt, vielleicht hab ich etwas verpasst.


----------



## brazid (8. Jan 2012)

Ich habs schon. Damals hab ich nen falschen Befehl benutzt. Also man muss mit diesem: "cmd /c netsh interface ip set address "Local Area Connection" static ipaddr subnetmask gateway metric". 

Danke noch mal für die Tipps.


----------



## brazid (8. Jan 2012)

Ich habs fertig programmiert, aber jetzt bleibt das Problem mit den Rechten, also Run as Administrator. Ich hab ne Verknüpfung erstellt und dann mit Rechtsklick auf Einstellungen -> Erweitert.., aber da kann ich den CheckBox für Ausführen als Administrator gar nicht änder(ist ausgeblendent).


----------



## irgendjemand (8. Jan 2012)

HÄ ?

ok mal ne sehr dumme frage

1) was für ein dienst ist das das er dich sperrt nur weil du ihn mit paketen floodest ?
2) willst du deine interne (lan) ip ändern oder deine externe (wan) ?
3) warum wirst du überhaupt gesperrt ?
4) warum floodest du den server ?

alles in allem sehr schwammig ... sinn wird nicht gerade klar ... und das ist auch nicht wirklich ein aufgabenfeld für ... schon garnicht wenn es im endeffekt darauf hinausläuft das du einen system-befehl callst ..

DAS kannst du dann nämlich in eine BAT schreiben ... und DIE kannst du dann mit admin-rechten starten ...

ps : deine verknüpfung müsste auf "java.exe" liegen und dann dort die ganzen parameter angegeben ...
alles in allem eigentlich nichts was man unbedingt mit java machen müsste .. und eigentlich auch garnicht kann *system-calls -> ganz dolle evil*


----------



## brazid (11. Jan 2012)

1) internet im studentenwohnheim
2) lan
3) zu viele internet dienste offen: skype, facebook, youtube, irgendeiner online spiel, xfire, online radio......
4) weger 3*

das mit der bat ist ne sehr gute idee, werde ich machen. danke


----------



## irgendjemand (12. Jan 2012)

hmm ... ist aber definitiv NICHTS was mit java zu tun hat ...
weil nur um einen system-befehl abzusetzen muss man kein java programmieren ...
das macht sich mit ner batch einfacher ...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (12. Jan 2012)

Aber ich stimme zu nen bat is einfacherer dafür. (Und stell mal testweise im browser die anzahl der verbindungen runter, evtl isst das ganze rumgefrickel dann überfällig)

Am Rande in dem studentenheim wo ich war wurde man dafür gebannt wenn man selber sich adressen zuweist, statt den DHCP server zu nehmen. Ich gehe davo aus das wird bei dir ähnlich sein um ip konflickte zu verhindern.


----------

